# Hilfe bei meiner Doktorarbeit! Jede Menge Gewinne! :)



## Carsten11 (6. September 2010)

Liebe Forenmitglieder,

  ich befinde mich gerade in der kritischen Phase meiner Doktorarbeit (Marketing) und würde mich daher sehr freuen, wenn Ihr an meiner Umfrage zum Thema Notebooks teilnehmen würdet. Diese Befragung führe ich gemeinsam mit zwei Professoren aus Münster bzw. Frankfurt durch. 

  Um repräsentative Aussagen treffen zu können, benötigen wir möglichst viele Teilnehmer an der Umfrage. Daher würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn Ihr Euch 15-20 Min Zeit nehmen würdet, um mich bei meiner Arbeit zu unterstützen! 

*Als Dankeschön habt Ihr 3 Gewinnmöglichkeiten* (jeder kann an zwei Verlosungen teilnehmen):

*1. Gewinnchance (3x iPod nano):*
  Unter allen Teilnehmern verlosen wir insgesamt *drei iPod nano*.
http://www.wiwi.info/studie/pics/ipods2.png
*ODER
  2. Gewinnchance (3 x 40% Rabatt auf den Kauf eines Notebooks):*
  Unter allen Teilnehmern *verlosen* wir insgesamt *drei Rabatt-Gutscheine* für den nächsten Kauf eines Notebooks.
http://www.wiwi.info/studie/pics/40prozent2.gif*Plant Ihr in den nächsten 6 Monaten ein Notebook zu kaufen? Wir zahlen Euch 40% vom Kaufpreis!*
  (Wichtig: Das tatsächlich gekaufte muss dem in der Befragung ausgewählten Notebook entsprechen.) 
*
  ZUSÄTZLICH
  3. Gewinnchance (2x iPod nano):*
  Sendet den Umfrage-Link an Eure Freunde und Kollegen!
  Die zwei Teilnehmer, die am häufigsten bei der Frage "Von wem haben Sie den Link erhalten" genannt werden, gewinnen jeweils einen iPod nano.

  Es handelt sich um eine *nicht* kommerzielle Studie. Weitere Informationen zur Befragung sowie den Fragebogen findet Ihr unter:

Umfrage Notebooks

  Herzlichen Dank für Eure Unterstützung!

  Carsten


----------



## Carsten11 (10. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde mich nach wie vor über jeden Unterstützer freuen!

Viele Grüße

Carsten

Hi,

ich empfehle dir mal in den Quickpolls nachzuschauen. Dort gab es vor kurzem eine Umfrage in Bezug auf Notebooks. Dort findest du sicher auch noch andere hilfreiche Sachen. 

Hier mal der direkte Link zu den Umfragen.

*Klick mich*

Ich habe dir hier mal den ein oder anderen Thread aufgelistet. 

*Thread 1
*Ist euer Spiele-PC der Haupt-PC?

*Thread 2
*Interessieren Sie sich für spielefähige NETbooks?

*Thread 3
*Wie viel Geld würden Sie maximal für ein neues  Notebook ausgeben?

*Thread 4
*Welche Art Laptops interessiert Sie?

*Thread 5
*Wie betreibst du dein Note-/Netbook meistens?

*Thread 6
*Besitzen Sie ein Netbook?

*Thread 2*


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. September 2010)

Und du meinst nicht das man das auch in einem Post unterbekommen hätte?


----------



## Progs-ID (10. September 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Und du meinst nicht das man das auch in einem Post unterbekommen hätte?


Sorry, der eine kann gelöscht werden.


----------



## nyso (10. September 2010)

So, hab dann mal mitgemacht^^


----------



## exa (10. September 2010)

so, ich hoffe es hilft...

(und nen iPod wär natürlich klasse, aber deswegen hab ich nicht teilgenommen!)

lg exa


----------



## Carsten11 (10. September 2010)

@Progs-ID: Danke für die Links, werde mir mal anschauen, ob da was interessantes für mich dabei ist!

@nyso und exa: Vielen Dank für Eure Teilnahme! Jeder Teilnehmer hilft mir!! Ich drücke Euch natürlich die Daumen für den ipod!


----------



## nyso (10. September 2010)

Ich brauch keinen Eierpott, ich brauch die 40%


----------



## Carsten11 (10. September 2010)

OK, dann drücke ich Dir dafür die Daumen!  Wenn Ihr unterschiedliche Gewinne wollt bzw. angeklickt habt, mindert ihr euch auch nicht gegenseitig die Chancen.


----------



## jimmyAK (11. September 2010)

Hab auch mal an der Umfrage teilgenommen, möchte aber nichts gewinnen. Wie lautet denn der Titel deiner Doktorarbeit, bzw. was konkret ist der Inhalt?


----------



## ole88 (11. September 2010)

ich finde die auswahl möglichkeiten auf gut deutsch deppert, ne high end graka in nem 13zoll display und ne office karte bei nem 17zoll gerät wtf?
ich weiß warum ich mein aspire 7745G habe


----------



## nfsgame (11. September 2010)

Hab auch mal mitgemacht.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (12. September 2010)

Ich auch!

Klar so Nano wäre schon was tolles!


----------



## rabit (12. September 2010)

ohne Worte


----------



## Kreisverkehr (12. September 2010)

ole88 schrieb:


> ich finde die auswahl möglichkeiten auf gut deutsch deppert, ne high end graka in nem 13zoll display und ne office karte bei nem 17zoll gerät wtf?
> ich weiß warum ich mein aspire 7745G habe



Das auch. Mir fehlt dazu die Option einen matten Bildschirm auszuwählen. Is ja nicht so, dass es diese Option nicht gäbe.
Die Preise an sich sind auch etwas komisch und die Service-Pakete nehmen zu viel Platz ein, dafür dass die mir quasi egal sind.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (12. September 2010)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Das auch. Mir fehlt dazu die Option einen matten Bildschirm auszuwählen. Is ja nicht so, dass es diese Option nicht gäbe.
> Die Preise an sich sind auch etwas komisch und die Service-Pakete nehmen zu viel Platz ein, dafür dass die mir quasi egal sind.




Genau so ging es mir auch!


----------



## Carsten11 (16. September 2010)

Vielen Dank an alle Teilnehmer! Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen! 

@jimmy: Das kann ich leider nicht vor Ende der Umfrage posten, weil es die Leute sonst beeinflusst. Wenn es Dich sehr interessiert, kann ich Dir ne PN schicken!

Thema matter Bildschirm und "seltsame" Kombination der Komponenten. Das ist mir bewusst, leider ließ es die Software, die wir für die Umfrage nutzen, nicht anders zu.

@ alle anderen: Bitte weiterhin mitmachen, die Umfrage ist noch Online!


----------



## hirschi-94 (16. September 2010)

Wann endet die Umfrage?


----------



## Carsten11 (17. September 2010)

Schwer zu sagen. Ein paar Teilnehmer bräuchte ich noch. Ich schätze mal 2-3 Wochen noch.

Schönes Wochenende

Carsten


----------



## nyso (17. September 2010)

Meine Frau kann doch auch teilnehmen, oder?


----------



## Carsten11 (21. September 2010)

@nyso: Aber selbstverständlich!


----------



## Carsten11 (21. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

leider haben wir gerade technische Probleme mit der Fragebogenseite, deswegen ist eine Teilnahme an der Umfrage gerade leider nicht möglich. Sobald die Umfrage wieder funktioniert, werde ich noch einmal Bescheid geben.

Viele Grüße

Carsten


----------



## Carsten11 (24. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

die Umfrage ist wieder online. Über weitere Teilnehmer würde ich mich sehr freuen!!

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße

Carsten


----------



## orca113 (24. September 2010)

Irgendwie finde ich diese Umfrage ziemlich komisch. Da stinkt doch was...


----------



## Pagz (24. September 2010)

Das habe ich mir auch gedacht, als ich sie beantwortet habe, allerdings gab es noch nichts negatives zu berichten, und das, obwohl es schon 2 Wochen zurück liegt und ich sogar meine Email adresse angegeben habe. Also sollte es in Ordnugn sein. Allerdings könnte der TE uns echt mal erklären, warum es bei der Umfrage nur völlig realitätsfremde Notebooks gibt?


----------



## Carsten11 (27. September 2010)

@orca26: Da ist absolut alles in Ordnung, keine Sorge! Es geht allein um meine Doktorarbeit. Jedem Skeptiker biete ich an, mich per PN anzuschreiben. Dann schicke ich ihm meine Kontaktdaten und wir können uns gerne telefonisch oder persönlich unterhalten!

@Robin123: Das hatte ich weiter vorne schon einmal erklärt. Die Fragebogensoftware ermöglicht es leider nicht sämtliche unsinnigen Kombinationen von Laptopkomponenten auszuschließen. Ist also eine rein technische Sache, die ich leider in Kauf nehmen muss...

Vielen Dank an alle Unterstützer!! Ihr helft mir wirklich sehr beim erfolgreichen Abschluss meiner Arbeit!


----------



## Carsten11 (27. Oktober 2010)

Liebe Teilnehmer meiner Befragung,

vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!!!  Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen. Die Umfrage wird jetzt geschlossen. Da ich  noch anderweitig rekrutiere, wird die Ziehung der Gewinner in ca. 3/4  Wochen erfolgen. Alle Gewinner werden dann unverzüglich benachrichtigt.  Ich drücke Euch schon einmal die Daumen!!

Viele Grüße

Carsten


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (28. Oktober 2010)

die Umfrage wurde schon geschlossen?
ach verdammt, habe mich ebend erst durchgehangelt... 

naja, ich hoffe trotzdem dir damit noch geholfen zu haben! maximale erfolge beim verteidigen dieser Arbeit


----------



## NCphalon (28. Oktober 2010)

Dito^^

Naja vielleicht werden wir ja noch berücksichtigt^^


----------



## Carsten11 (2. November 2010)

Besten Dank!! Ihr seid mit im Datensatz und werdet natürlich auch noch berücksichtigt!


----------

